# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Creditori chirografari e privilegiati

## moscatani

Quando vado ad analizzare le istanze di ammissione al passivo dei creditori in una pratica di fallimento, come faccio a distinguerli se sono prededucibili, privilegiati e chirografari?

----------


## Speedy

> Quando vado ad analizzare le istanze di ammissione al passivo dei creditori in una pratica di fallimento, come faccio a distinguerli se sono prededucibili, privilegiati e chirografari?

  Applicando quanto previsto dagli articoli 2745 e seguenti del c.c.

----------

